# Akai APC20 Midi mapping MSC commands SMARTFADE ML



## Kozak (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey all. I notice a thread on this that mentions Qlab. I guess I already know that Qlab can do exactly what i want (i think), but i need freeeeee. : P
My question is, how can i map the Akai apc20 to send midi show control commands to a SmartFade ML? Do you know of any software (free) that can do what qlab does, or is there a manual way to map the Akai apc20 to send different commands (MSC)? 

What i hope to achieve is map the buttons (5 rows by 8 columns) to send msc command to trigger cues (stacks in smartfade talk). I know smartface can be controlled this way because i have done it with touchOSC. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tamas Nagy (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't know any free - or even paid - software which helps you easily transform incoming CC/Note messages to specific MSC commands, but if you have plenty of time you can roll your own with Max/MSP for example. I'm pretty sure the APC cannot be configured to send MSC commands on its own.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 15, 2017)

You can do this using Bome's MIDI translator which is a paid program but is very affordable. I think it was only $85 last time I had a client buy it. It's an incredibly powerful MIDI translation program but it does not have MSC commands built in - you'll need to program them manually in to the software by looking up their hex values.


----------



## Kozak (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. It was all in hopes of making something go easier for easter. The DIY option is a bit over my head right now. Ill make a note of bome's midi translator for future, or just get the church to buy qlab if i feel like i really need it. thanks again homies.


----------

